# First Scottish Covenant



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2005)

The first Scottish Covenant was signed by Protestant noblemen at Edinburgh on December 3, 1557. They promised to maintain, nourish, and defend to the death 'the whole Congregation of Christ, and every member thereof.' Schaff's _Creeds of Christendom_, Vol. I, p. 680.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2006)

I have learned that there is a covenant which precedes the 1557 Godly Band.

In 1556, John Knox and other gentleman signed the Dun Covenant: 



> The Reformer had just returned on a short visit to his native country, after being in exile for eight years. On his arrival he first preached and exhorted in Edinburgh, then went with John Erskine to his home at the house of Dun, where he discharged his ministry with saving power. After visiting Ayrshire, he returned to Forfarshire a second time, where he gathered the fruits of other men's labours. Wishart and others had sown the seed. Now the harvest had come, and John Knox was the reaper. On his return, "the most part of the gentlemen in the Mearns" 13 professed the true doctrine. It was under these circumstances that these men entered into the solemn engagement and "refused all society with idolatry" and to "maintain the true preaching of the Gospel," surely a most becoming sequel to the earnest labours carried on by Wishart in the school of Montrose. -- _The Covenants of Scotland_ by John Lumsden, 1914, p. 20



Although the specific date is uncertain, it appears that 2006 marks the 450th anniversary of the Dun Covenant.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> For Christ's Crown and Covenant!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)




----------

